# Snake identification



## team351 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi all, have just saved this snake from my swimming pool where my two large dogs were trying to play (eat) it. Does anyone know what if might be? and if venomous or not?


----------



## saratoga (Sep 23, 2008)

Its a Green Tree Snake.....completely harmless.

Is it injured?........if it is perhaps contact a local wildlife carer. If you need to keep it for a while give it a small box to hide in......it will be very stressed at the moment......and will stay stressed while it cannot escape view and feel safe.

I think the mouse is a bit optimistic at this stage...they normally eat frogs, lizards, fish etc.


----------



## jase75 (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice. Its a Green Tree snake, not venomous at all. Where abouts are u?


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 23, 2008)

got a few skin worms on him by the looks...could be wrong, just guessing. Lovely Green Tree Snake. They are quite shy fellows so don't forget his hide box so he can settle down.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 23, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> got a few skin worms on him by the looks...could be wrong, just guessing.



I don't think you are, not many wild GTS's come without skin worms


----------



## team351 (Sep 23, 2008)

Gold Coast Qld


----------



## wokka (Sep 23, 2008)

Find some scrub and let it go. They are normally very fighty . I cant imagine it enjoying the confine of a plastic box, hide or not.


----------



## snakekid666 (Sep 24, 2008)

definatly a green tree snake its harmless just let it go. its a nice snake though


----------

